# netcfg in gentoo ?

## med-gentoo

hello

I want to know if netcfg works in gentoo ? if not is there an equivalent " I need a software that doesn't need X server to work , just with commands like in netcfg

----------

## Gusar

You mean the one from Arch? There's no integration with the Gentoo init system, but other than that it works.

----------

## med-gentoo

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> You mean the one from Arch? There's no integration with the Gentoo init system, but other than that it works.

 

yes , and I'm looking for equivalent

----------

